# What's the ideal gonial angle?



## crosshold (Jul 16, 2019)

title


----------



## reptiles (Jul 16, 2019)

130 degree


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 16, 2019)

reptiles said:


> 130 degree


Cope.

This or death


----------



## reptiles (Jul 16, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Cope.
> 
> This or death






Dude we have a study on it the ideal is 130 degree's from the side


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 16, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude we have a study on it the ideal is 130 degree's from the side


No, this is the ideal gonial angle





Srs if you dont have this kys


----------



## mesr (Jul 16, 2019)

you can be lower than 130 by quite a bit but not higher. 115-130 is a good range.


----------



## crosshold (Jul 16, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude we have a study on it the ideal is 130 degree's from the side


tyty


----------



## samm735 (Jul 16, 2019)

mesr said:


> you can be lower than 130 by quite a bit but not higher. 115-130 is a good range.


mine seems to be around 115, tend to agree thats a decent range, over 130 would look bad tbh


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 16, 2019)

samm735 said:


> mine seems to be around 115, tend to agree thats a decent range, over 130 would look bad tbh


who actually makes these pics


----------



## samm735 (Jul 16, 2019)

sorrowfulsad said:


> who actually makes these pics


no idea found it on google


----------



## mesr (Jul 16, 2019)

samm735 said:


> mine seems to be around 115, tend to agree thats a decent range, over 130 would look bad tbh



140 looks okay with the right face but more often than not the guys above 130 dont have sharp jaws


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 16, 2019)

samm735 said:


> mine seems to be around 115, tend to agree thats a decent range, over 130 would look bad tbh


128 or 115 both look good
just the chin needs to be longer on 115


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 16, 2019)

50


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 16, 2019)

samm735 said:


> mine seems to be around 115, tend to agree thats a decent range, over 130 would look bad tbh


128 looks ideal tbh


----------



## buflek (Jul 16, 2019)

i guess i got 128 but sadly my jawline isnt straight, i forgot the word for it


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Jul 16, 2019)

samm735 said:


> mine seems to be around 115, tend to agree thats a decent range, over 130 would look bad tbh


tfw you are a mouth breather but still have decent gonial angle.


----------



## Darth Cialis (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

samm735 said:


> mine seems to be around 115, tend to agree thats a decent range, over 130 would look bad tbh


Dude I have 115 on one side and 128 on the other, how do I fix this? The ramus is barely there on the 128 side.


----------

